# Update on Flamingo backcountry



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Red


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

TINY TROUT!!!! Look how big the DOA is compared to the trout!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Where you guys in Whitewater Bay?


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, but just. We were actually working our way along the shoreline by tarpon creek. We didn't want to run to far because there had been some nasty storms brewing and we wanted to be close to the ramp just in case.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's plenty of big snook hiding out along those shorelines outside of tarpon creek on the WWB side........


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sshhhh....


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

You've intriged me! I've mostly been targeting the large trout found there, and haven't done that much exploring otherwise. I'm going to have to make it a priority now


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

The fish are only on the coast......


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice big trout!  Gators will do that sometimes. It's fun for a few seconds ;D


----------

